# DMA 92: Bristol, VA + Kingsport/Johnson City, TN HD locals - what satellite?



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

HD locals for Tri-Cities TN/VA DMA 92 are already uplinked, and ready to go live 2-25-09 per the post here about uplinked locals:

www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143248

Which satellite is being used?

I called customer service, and they didn't know, except that it will go live in a few weeks.

I currently have a 1000 dish and get 110, 119 and 129.

Customer service indicated that if the HD locals were not on a satellite that I can currently receive, they would change me to Eastern Arc if reception is satisfactory, or else a second dish would need to be installed. 59.95 charge either way for service call.

My understanding from prior posts here was that Dish was eventually going to migrate Eastern US customers to Eastern Arc, starting with new installs, apparently when needed for HD locals as well.

Is the second dish only needed for customers at the fringe of the Eastern Arc coverage area?

Thenks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

This is from the 1/14 uplink report. That was before Ciel II was in place at 129° but will likely be there when it goes live.

ADD 5250 WKPT {KINGSPORT, TN} - MPEG4 HD - Tp 11sXX - Ciel 2 - 129w UNAVAIL HIDE map 19
ADD 5251 WJHL {JOHNSON CITY, TN} - MPEG4 HD - Tp 11sXX - Ciel 2 - 129w UNAVAIL HIDE map 11
ADD 5252 WCYB {BRISTOL, VA} - MPEG4 HD - Tp 11sXX - Ciel 2 - 129w UNAVAIL HIDE map 5
ADD 5253 WEMT {GREENEVILLE, TN} - MPEG4 HD - Tp 11sXX - Ciel 2 - 129w UNAVAIL HIDE map 39


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks -

Looks like I won't need a dish change


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Been waiting patiently for years for this! Yah!


----------



## purwater (Mar 24, 2005)

This is good news. I was starting to get very unhappy that I left D* in November and then they added my HD locals in January. They didn't add WKPT so I might end up with a better deal if we get all 4 major networks in the Tri Cities market with E*.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Got my HD locals a few minutes ago. National feeds look great. Local not so good (4:3) but at least no stretching of picture. I'll have to say I'm pretty pleased to have them. Thanks to the forum I knew they would be available today. Dish didn't bother to notify me. I could have gone for months and not found them. Oh well - not to complain. Thanks Dish for the locals in HD.


----------



## purwater (Mar 24, 2005)

fwampler said:


> Got my HD locals a few minutes ago. National feeds look great. Local not so good (4:3) but at least no stretching of picture. I'll have to say I'm pretty pleased to have them. Thanks to the forum I knew they would be available today. Dish didn't bother to notify me. I could have gone for months and not found them. Oh well - not to complain. Thanks Dish for the locals in HD.


I have to agree. The locals don't look as good as I expected, but they still look a lot better than before. Overall I'm happy to have them since I've been waiting a long time. I have a friend still on D* and he says his locals look great so I'm not sure if it's his eyes or if the pic quality is different than what I'm getting. I'll have to visit him and compare.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

All 4 networks are now on my 722s, no problems after check switch to reload EPG. can now record more than of the 4 networks simultaneously, as only one OTA tuner on current DVRs.

DISH still hasn't fixed EPG for the area PBS stations; get all 3 (or 4) OTA with good reception and signal strength in 80s. I think that the signal I can receive is from from Norton, VA than whatever site they assume is for our DMA, so no EPG.


----------

